
Kanye West's TIDAL Flop - shenanigoat
http://priceonomics.com/kanye-wests-tidal-flop/
======
pcarolan
Music platforms don't just take off based on one or two successes, it's about
accumulation. Plus that music is now firmly in their catalog. If they're able
to play a long game, people will move over as they gather better exclusive
content. I think if you revisit Tidal's success after Beyonce's Lemonade, for
example, you're going to see some pretty different growth patterns.

